# Swift Reversing Light



## freewheeler (Nov 6, 2005)

The reversing light on my 2006 Besacarr does not work. I've checked the usual things - bulb, good connection, etc - but no go (and there seems to be no dedicated fuse). I'm now thinking is the sensor/switch thingy on the gear-box at fault, and some internet discussion says this a 'known fault'.

Have any users come across this fault, and how easy it is to sort? Access to the gearbox seems tight, and would probably mean undoing a few pipes to get to it. Is it best left to a Fiat agent?

Any input welcome - thanks.


----------



## Hymie (May 9, 2005)

*Reverse Switch*

Hi ,

Get yourself some ACF-50 or Corrosion Block.

Spay it on any block connectors you can see behind the engine - in a couple of days it will probably start working again - mine did .

I could see moisture all over one of the white block connectors on mine.

Happy Travels


----------

